# Confused about collet size 12mm vs 1/2 inch



## simon_bingham (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm looking online at purchasing a second hand makita 3612 its says the collet size is 12mm, but many of the bits available are 1/2 inch.

i'm confused I thought 1/2 inch is 13mm. 

so will my makita with a 12mm collect take a 1/2 inch bit ?

Regards

Simon


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Simon and welcome. No. 1/2" is 12.7 mm. A 12mm shank wouldn't tighten in a 1/2" collet and a 1/2" probably won't go into a 12mm collet. Where are you Simon? If you aren't in the US or Canada then there is a good chance that is 12mm and not 1/2". If you are in the US or Canada then it is very unlikely that it is 12mm. Are the bits being offered with the router?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Another confusing thing is that often Makita advertising will say it's a 12mm collet and at the same time say it's a 1/2" one which is 12.7mm.


_Makita RP1800 1850W 12mm (1/2") Plunge Router

Specifications:

Power Supply Cord2.5m
Collet Capacity 12mm (1/2")
No Load speed 22,000rpm_

https://sydneytools.com.au/product/makita-rp1800-1850w-12mm-1-2-plunge-router?gclid=Cj0KCQiA4aXiBRCRARIsAMBZGz9aSZWLDc2-JiAQY2pl1l-f0Kh-2klgVG-HIFZRtUJrwTVZmKKyi6saAte2EALw_wcB


----------



## simon_bingham (Jan 24, 2019)

*Thankyou both*

Yes I saw Makita saying " 12mm ( 1/2 ) " which confused me, also the router I'm looking at says on side 12mm max. , initially I thought it was a typo because anyone who works on cars knows 13mm and 1/2 are very close. So if I bought a router with 12mm I presumably could just buy another collet a 1/2 one and that would work ?, are the actual body and shaft of the router the same ?. And no the router bits are not coming with the routers, In fact I've ordered some 1/2 bits but don't have a router yet. I'm in the UK BTW. 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A lot of major router brands come with the collet or collets that are popular in the country they are sold in. Here in North America that means 1/2 and/or 1/4. In continental Europe that usually means 6 and 12mm. I'm not sure what or if there is a standard in the UK as I see 1/2 and 1/4 bits sold there. 3/8 and 8mm is also available for a lot of routers. Your router should come wired for 230 volt 50 cycle power where ours come wired for 60 cycle 120 volt power so the model numbers are different usually because of that but the rest of the machine is usually the same. Makita kept the same number for all markets I think as I believe that was the model number of one I used in a place I worked once.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here in Australia the 3612/C and later RP2301FC have 1/2" collets but in the UK they are probably 12mm (not compatible with each other). A better router than the 3612 is the 3612C which has variable speed and soft start. I've modified both by making multi step anvils and now both have MUSCLECHUCKS, great routers.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

If the collet is 12MM than you also need to check the voltage label on the router. European and other countries use 220v and not the standard 120V we use in the US. 

But if the router says 12MM it means just that and I would be very leary that this would work. As others suggested you may be able to get a collet for your size router bits you already have but be careful. 

Maybe you should look else where for a router.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Simon.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

*Sorry, slightly off topic but*



harrysin said:


> Here in Australia the 3612/C and later RP2301FC have 1/2" collets but in the UK they are probably 12mm (not compatible with each other). A better router than the 3612 is the 3612C which has variable speed and soft start. I've modified both by making multi step anvils and now both have MUSCLECHUCKS, great routers.


So I agree, they are different sizes. The Makita M3600G I bought came with 3 collets, 12mm 6mm and another one I couldn't tell (and it's not written in the manual).
Many of the bits I have used here in Australia are 12mm, and not marketed as 1/2".

Sorry to break thread a little, but Harry, where did you get that sled for the router? Did you buy or make it?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Theres no easy answer to this question nowadays, with so much "american english" slipping into the web sites and global shipping of parts.

Axminster tools, one of the largest tool suppliers in the UK, advertise 1/2" router bits, where they should be advertising the 12mm version (or stating the variance).
i have a Makita 1801 purchased in the UK, but have several "1/2 inch" bits as well as others purchased here in Cyprus, which is a fully metric country. But of course many tools here are imported from the USA.

Its a completely circular question and answer.

The ONLY way to be safe is to check the cutter bit in the collet. If its a smooth sliding fit, youre good to go. If its flops about, dont use it. And that applies to any size router bit any time.
Just to confuse matters further, i have a selection of adapter sleeves and in my "1/2 inch" router i use bits of shank sizes 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" as well as 6mm and 8 mm.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

1fizgig said:


> So I agree, they are different sizes. The Makita M3600G I bought came with 3 collets, 12mm 6mm and another one I couldn't tell (and it's not written in the manual).
> Many of the bits I have used here in Australia are 12mm, and not marketed as 1/2".
> 
> Sorry to break thread a little, but Harry, where did you get that sled for the router? Did you buy or make it?


Steve, here is a pdf showing how I made the router skis, also the illuminated base, I couldn't find the pdf of the rods so have used a few shots.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Harry, that's awesome


----------

